# VFS office visa times



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Hello,

Has anyone applied for visas recently at the VFS office in London? How did it go & how long did it take for the visas to come through? My husband and kids are applying for relative visas and our appt is on 22nd Feb. We are hoping to leave mid-April. Thanks!!


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Hi

I'm in the same boat, appt is London on 8th March, having to leave my kids and husband is SA for this period, it's awful.
I've also hit another 'hurdle' along this visa nightmare!!

I realised my British passport expires in October 2016 . Now on the VFS it says :- 
A passport with at least 1 free page for a visa.
The passport must be valid for 30 days after end of the intended visit  
Obviously my relatives visa will be for 2 yrs so my passport needs to be renewed. The plan was, and still is, to get a 4hr fast track renewed British passport the day before I go to VFS in London with my application. The plan was then to submit both passports as my police clearance certificates will be on the old passport. Shouldn't really be a problem as they can quite clearly see I renewed it the day before for the purpose of the visa??

Arrggghghh


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

ClaireChoudhry said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone applied for visas recently at the VFS office in London? How did it go & how long did it take for the visas to come through? My husband and kids are applying for relative visas and our appt is on 22nd Feb. We are hoping to leave mid-April. Thanks!!



how did it go?


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Hello,

Sorry for the delayed reply and not replying to your original reply. Been manic here! We recevied our passports back on Tuesday so it took 3 weeks and 1 day. Pretty impressed and so chuffed.

How did your appt go? I hope everything is OK for you.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

ClaireChoudhry said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply and not replying to your original reply. Been manic here! We recevied our passports back on Tuesday so it took 3 weeks and 1 day. Pretty impressed and so chuffed.
> 
> How did your appt go? I hope everything is OK for you.



Hello

Yes seemed to go ok, it's will be 2 weeks on Tuesday so I sit and wait with baited breath! I have a flight booked back on 31st, it's changeable though so I expect I'll have to change it but who knows! I'm hoping because of Easter they are working harder to get them pushed through (ha ha).

Very happy yours were so quick x


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Just to update, I applied for my Relatives Visa in London on 8th March and got it on 4th April so am now happily back in SA!


----------

